# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: دیباگر GDB چیست؟

## complexcoding

با سلام
دیباگر GDB چیست؟ و آیا در بسته تولکیت کیوت موجود هست؟
ممنون

----------


## حامد مصافی

GNU Debugger

یک دیباگر که بخشی از جنبش نرم‌افزارهای آزاد گنو است.
بله موجود است.

----------

